# Joint ill? HELP! :)



## joyfulmommyofmany (Apr 4, 2014)

My 3 week old favorite doeling I THINK has joint ill. Fever 104.6, lethargic, eating fine but limping, Upon examination her back leg joint is swelling.  Please help me help her! SHe is eating fine but hunched up and doesn't feel well.
I did some research and think maybe its joint ill. I don't get it because I dipped the cord in iodine like I always have all these years and never have had this issue before. Its been a VERY wet rainy year though.
I did some research and gave her 1/2 cc of biomycin and 1 1/2 baby aspirin. She weighs 16#. 
Am I giving enough. I had biomycin on hand but I knkow I could have used Pen G but didn't have it.
Fiasco farms website is confusing because they recommend biomycin for joint ill but then as you read furthur their comments it says not to be given to milk fed animals. HOwever ALL kids are milk fed. So this makes NO sense to me. I mean she is less then a month old of course she is on milk.

Am I doing the right thing here? She is my daughters FAVORITE doeling ever. 
I have b complex should I give her a dose sq of that? Probiotics? I don't want to over do I just want to save her the best I can. 

Please no flaming I really DID do the iodine on the cord.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Iodine is useful as a prevention but it by no means completely eliminates the chance of infection, so no one will judge!  With something this serious, a good prescription antibiotic would give her a much better chance. I am not sure the over-the-counter stuff is gonna cut it.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is a story that might help: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f19/honeys-story-22433/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

You may want to also consider Mycoplasma, as it can mimic joint ill.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

You need a better antibiotic than you are using. Get Baytril 100 from a veterinarian. 1cc /50# (calibrate it down to her size), give 1 time a day for no less than 5 days.
Joint Ill can be a long term problem....not a simple fix most of the time. You have to take action quickly, or she may be lame her entire life.


----------



## joyfulmommyofmany (Apr 4, 2014)

We are on day 3 of biomycin and no fever anymore. Still limping but doing MUCH better. Should I just stay on this since she is already on it and improving?
I think I caught it super early.


----------



## joyfulmommyofmany (Apr 4, 2014)

How do I test for mycloplasma. I have done a little research but I am confused. She only has one swollen joint, no other symptoms but fever. No runny nose, water eyes, pnemonia sounding.
I can get a sample of moms milk tested on monday for culture. Would that help?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

You would need to have the infected joint aspirated and send that fluid off for culture. If the baby is getting better, though, I wouldn't bother. Just keep the baby on the antibiotics for about 7 days. If you quit too soon the infection will flare back up.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad the baby is doing better, by the way!


----------

